# How to tell if your cat is plotting to kill you



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 21, 2009)

How to tell if your cat is plotting to kill you

A quiz to help you find out just what your cat is *really* thinking and just how dangerous she *really* is...


----------



## NicNak (Mar 21, 2009)

My cat is so sweet too! 

I would have never guessed this to be true


----------



## Cat Dancer (Mar 21, 2009)

Agh. I got a 93% chance.  I'm scared.


----------



## ladylore (Mar 21, 2009)

Your dog will protect you. Maybe.


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 21, 2009)

Dog*s*... 

And when I did a test on a cat that I had a few years ago, he scored 96% .  He's at a lovely farm right now...literally - I didn't do anything to him. 

And I still loved him to bits.


----------



## NicNak (Mar 31, 2009)

I found the cat

His photo is right here Evil Cat :lol:


----------



## Cat Dancer (Mar 31, 2009)

Ohh, that's a little scary. LOL. :lol:


----------



## Budoaiki (Mar 31, 2009)

This reminded me of an e-mail I got a couple of days ago the pictures look the same too, probably from the same creators.
This is where my sense of humor goes when I get tired.


----------

